# DIY Livery Yard Wanted



## millybultitude (27 March 2018)

I'm panicking as I'm planning a move to Devon in July to be closer to family, but I'm having trouble finding a yard in the areas I need. 
I'm looking to live in the Brixham area but hoping to work in Torquay. 
My horse is a sensitive boy who works better off a quiet yard, he's a 8 year old Welsh Sec D, 14.3hh Gelding. He can turn out alone. We love hacking so good hacking is a must. A school would be ideal but I'll be open to places without!


----------



## Quigleyandme (28 March 2018)

Have you thought about contacting the South Devon Riding Club secretary who may be able to give you a steer?  Red Post Equestrian owned by the Tuffs may well be worth contacting to ask if they know of a suitable private yard.


----------

